# FS: 300 Gallon Monster tank is sold



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 300 gallon plexiglas tank for sale, I am going to try and sell it as a package first before considering parting it out. 
Its dimensions are 72"w x 30"d x 32"h
It is made of 1/2' plexi has a center overflow and is in great shape.
Included will be: 
12" x 36"
sump
3 x 300w heaters
Little giant pump
Berlin skimmer
There is an issue with the lights so I have removed them and dropped the price.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

this is a sick deal... with i had the money or the room for a 300 right now lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet jesus that is a beauty!

wow!!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, bump for a good deal.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Any stand with that? Was it used for marine or fresh?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

wish this was for sale 2mo ago, would of gotten this instead of my 220!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*FS: 300 Gallon Monster tank*

It was used as a saltwater, fish with liverock tank. The stand was built in place, so now is just a pile of lumber.
Would really recommend building stand in place and anchoring to a wall with a tank this size.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump with new price minus the lights


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

does it have a stand?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

The tank was built into a wall so there is no stand.


----------



## David J (May 2, 2010)

bump just because its Dave J from Port Moody


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Man I wish some would by this tank . It's driving me nut seeing this awesome deal still for sale. I must resist


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Man I wish some would by this tank . It's driving me nut seeing this awesome deal still for sale. I must resist


Exactly how I feel


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Only if I have a spot for it Dave  & Discus Dave.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Tank is sold!
Will start a new thread soon with a bunch of Misc stuff.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

You can come over and look at it gklaw.


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

ooooooooooo.......whats the plan ???


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

deepRED said:


> You can come over and look at it gklaw.


Mmmmm. Back you the thought that Jasmine is going to turn into a mermaid. Yes, I will be there soon enough.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

yamgnop said:


> ooooooooooo.......whats the plan ???


Water change bin....

jk 

This will actually house the current fish that are in my 180 gallon in-wall tank. The 180 is getting swapped out and I have an 8 foot - 300 gallon on order that will replace the in-wall tank.

Then, this 300 gallon will be my new saltwater FOWLER tank. 
Planning on having it set up very low to the ground so it's eye level when sitting down on the couch. The stand will only be a foot high or so. 
Plumbed external skimmer, some low watt LEDS for lighting and we're laughing. Going to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

nice!!!!! Please post pics love to see it !!!


----------

